# Best 3D Game on PS3?



## Decrypticshadow

So far I have played Superstardust HD, Wipeout, Motorstorm Pacific, and Killzone 3.


IMO Superstardust HD was the best in 3D.


----------



## pjb16

Tumble maybe, though SSHD is great.


----------



## reubensitos

I agree with you... Stardust was awesome. The tech is still in its infancy with a low adoption rate... however I have some high hopes for Uncharted 3. Did you watch the 3D video? The depth is pretty sick... I hope it turns out well...


----------



## Decrypticshadow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *reubensitos* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I agree with you... Stardust was awesome. The tech is still in its infancy with a low adoption rate... however I have some high hopes for Uncharted 3. Did you watch the 3D video? The depth is pretty sick... I hope it turns out well...



I'm going to have to download the trailer. I haven't seen it. I wasn't too impressed with the Socom 4 trailer. I'm pretty sure it was in 3D.


----------



## nickels55

For me, Motorstorm is the hands-down top notch game where 3D is useful and more then a gimmick. I put this at a 10 for 3D effect, the game seems to go into my TV forever.


Black-ops is pretty cool and Mortal Kombat demo is underwhelming for 3D effect. Gran Turismo 5 is OK, but the game is boring for me so I returned it.


----------



## shazza

Currently have the following 3D games for the PS3:


Killzone 3, Black-Ops, Gran Turismo, Motorstorm demo, Top Spin 4


Motorstorm is definitely my favorite with 3D, and can't wait til the full version is out. I like GT, but the 3D effect doesn't look like much (at least to me). The shooters are nice in 3D, but perhaps not my genre. Top Spin 4 is a nice game - but 3D adds no enhancements to gameplay.


----------



## Decrypticshadow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shazza* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Currently have the following 3D games for the PS3:
> 
> 
> Killzone 3, Black-Ops, Gran Turismo, Motorstorm demo, Top Spin 4
> 
> 
> Motorstorm is definitely my favorite with 3D, and can't wait til the full version is out. I like GT, but the 3D effect doesn't look like much (at least to me). The shooters are nice in 3D, but perhaps not my genre. Top Spin 4 is a nice game - but 3D adds no enhancements to gameplay.



Are you talking about Motorstorm Apocolypse Demo? Because in the USA it isn't available to download yet. Are you in another country? I have the Motostorm Pacifc Rift Demo which is pretty cool, and the full game is only like $9.99 on PSN


----------



## nickels55

I got lucky and got the full MotorStrorm Rift game for $5 a few months ago. Why doesn't PSN let us know when stuff is on sale?


----------



## shazza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Decrypticshadow* /forum/post/20164401
> 
> 
> Are you talking about Motorstorm Apocolypse Demo? Because in the USA it isn't available to download yet. Are you in another country? I have the Motostorm Pacifc Rift Demo which is pretty cool, and the full game is only like $9.99 on PSN



I'm talking about Motorstorm 3D Rift ... it's a download with only a few tracks. But enough to give a good idea of what Apocalypse will be like.


----------



## timtationx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Decrypticshadow* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about Motorstorm Apocolypse Demo? Because in the USA it isn't available to download yet. Are you in another country? I have the Motostorm Pacifc Rift Demo which is pretty cool, and the full game is only like $9.99 on PSN



Motorstorm Apocalypse has been delayed indefinitely in the UK and Japan for obvious reasons. US release is still up in the air but Im sure it will get delayed here as well.


----------



## Decrypticshadow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timtationx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Motorstorm Apocalypse has been delayed indefinitely in the UK and Japan for obvious reasons. US release is still up in the air but Im sure it will get delayed here as well.



That sucks to hear. I was looking forward to that game. I wonder if the hardcopy version would be delayed in the US due to the horrible circumstances, but if they could still release a dependable version on PSN if production has already concluded..


----------



## shazza




> Quote:
> Your copy of Motorstorm Apocalypse will arrive on 12-Apr-11.



This just arrived in my mailbox from Amazon about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Anthony1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickels55* /forum/post/20164041
> 
> 
> For me, Motorstorm is the hands-down top notch game where 3D is useful and more then a gimmick. I put this at a 10 for 3D effect, the game seems to go into my TV forever.



Yep, it's amazing how you can see so far into the TV... You can see so far ahead of where the track is, more so than any racing game I've ever played. It almost makes the game too easy, because it's like you have an unfair advantage.



Super Stardust is a VERY close second.


----------



## stuup1dmofo

Crysis 2.


----------



## timtationx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shazza* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> This just arrived in my mailbox from Amazon about 10 minutes ago.



I'd still cross my fingers if i were you. Gamestop's exclusive demo (which they sent me a code for) was supposed to be available earlier this week, but even that was delayed.


----------



## shazza




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *timtationx* /forum/post/20168291
> 
> 
> I'd still cross my fingers if i were you. Gamestop's exclusive demo (which they sent me a code for) was supposed to be available earlier this week, but even that was delayed.



I know ... not too worried. Lots of other games to play. And, if this is in part due to the tragedy in Japan, I have no call to complain over a delay.


----------



## MilkMint

There are some "3D" scores for games on the site 3dtested.com and a couple of reviews with good 3D details. The top 3D games are GT5, Super Stardust HD and MotorStorm Apocalypse.


I think that Killzone 3 is very good, and liked GT5 and Wipeout HD.


----------



## Robert311

Here's hoping that Uncharted 3 will be the best PS3 3D game.


----------



## delt31

guys - once you get your hands on motorstorm apocolypse prepared to be amazed. It is by far and away the best looking 3d game period and I tried them all. It is absolutely fantastic and well worth the import cost.


----------



## pjb16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *delt31* /forum/post/20188213
> 
> 
> guys - once you get your hands on motorstorm apocolypse prepared to be amazed. It is by far and away the best looking 3d game period and I tried them all. It is absolutely fantastic and well worth the import cost.



Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Decrypticshadow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *delt31* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> guys - once you get your hands on motorstorm apocolypse prepared to be amazed. It is by far and away the best looking 3d game period and I tried them all. It is absolutely fantastic and well worth the import cost.



How did you get your hands on it already?


----------



## bcrigler

Crysis 2/Killzone 3 best 3d games.


----------



## nickels55

No shock, as MotorStorm Rift has the best 3D I've seen on my set to date. I see plenty of comments about people having MotorStorm Apocalypse so it must have been released somewhere in small quantities. Search for it on Ebay - plenty of listing of it in stock:



> Quote:
> Version ASIA VERSION - REGION FREE (NO REGION PROTECTION)
> 
> Compatibility COMPATIBLE WITH WORLDWIDE PS3 CONSOLES
> 
> Voice (Audio) ENGLISH
> 
> Subtitle & Menu ENGLISH
> 
> Availability IN STOCK & READY TO SHIP


----------



## bd2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *delt31* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> guys - once you get your hands on motorstorm apocolypse prepared to be amazed. It is by far and away the best looking 3d game period and I tried them all. It is absolutely fantastic and well worth the import cost.



Agreed. Motorstorm apocalypse looks absolutely amazing in 3D. Even though I was sitting alone in a dark room, I couldn't help myself from blurting out "man, that was awesome!".


It doesn't seem like resolution or framerate is adversely affected in a major way, so if you have 3D it's a no brainer. The depth is really impressive, and its real stereoscopy, not fake hackery like crysis.


----------



## shazza

Now you guys have me anxious for Motorstorm Apocalypse to arrive! Motorstorm is one of my all time favorite games - when the Grandkids visit they beg Grandma to play it just so they can watch the spectacular crashes. They're going to love it in 3D !!!


----------



## bd2003




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shazza* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Now you guys have me anxious for Motorstorm Apocalypse to arrive! Motorstorm is one of my all time favorite games - when the Grandkids visit they beg Grandma to play it just so they can watch the spectacular crashes. They're going to love it in 3D !!!



Not only is it the best 3d I've seen, it's by far the best motorstorm. I was iffy on the first two, but the destruction of the levels is just amazing. There is one part where you're on an elevated highway that just crumbles to pieces right in front of you and it just looks incredible.


I can understand why they delayed it. The real time destruction is very convincing...never seen anything on it's level.


The story mode is kinda retarded, but the racing is spot on.


----------



## delt31

Totally agreed - best Motorstorm if not best racer I've ever played. Music is really amazing too and the 3d (like someone mentioned) really doesn't seem to have an impact on the resolution. The destruction is insane.


----------



## rastie

hey guys just wanted to let you know that you can download the demo of motorstorm ap if you just make a UK account. I have a seperate account I always use for downloading demos, betas etc that UK people get first.


----------



## timtationx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rastie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hey guys just wanted to let you know that you can download the demo of motorstorm ap if you just make a UK account. I have a seperate account I always use for downloading demos, betas etc that UK people get first.



I think they removed it from the store. Couldnt find it anywhere


----------



## Decrypticshadow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rastie* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> hey guys just wanted to let you know that you can download the demo of motorstorm ap if you just make a UK account. I have a seperate account I always use for downloading demos, betas etc that UK people get first.



I also tried to sign up for a UK account and it was absolutely nowhere to be found..


----------



## KlausFly

You can get it in the German amazon shop.

Plays perfectly in English...


Sorry, I am not allowed to post URL, because I am a newbie...


----------



## pspoar

Thought I would revive this thread and see if there are any new opinions out there. Just purchased a 3D set, and should get my glasses within a week or so. Wondering what's decent to play with 3D...I have KZ3, GT5 for starters.

Thanks!


----------



## wonka702

Nba 2k11 or 12

House of the Dead:Overkill

Gran Turismo 5


----------



## edtorious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pspoar* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thought I would revive this thread and see if there are any new opinions out there. Just purchased a 3D set, and should get my glasses within a week or so. Wondering what's decent to play with 3D...I have KZ3, GT5 for starters.
> 
> Thanks!



Uncharted 3


----------



## BleedOrange11

In addition to KZ3 and GT5:


Uncharted 3

MotorStorm: Apocalypse

SuperStardust HD

Avatar: The Game

WipEout HD + Fury


De Blob 2 and Child of Eden get lots praise too although I've never played them.


There's also lots of demos to try on the PSN store.


These are probably the best two sites for reviews:
http://www.3dtested.com/3d-ps3-games-list/ (PS3 focus)
http://www.msxbox-world.com/xbox360/...ews/index.html (Xbox focus)


----------



## TonyDP

I had a good 3D experience with the following:


Tron: Evolution

Resistance 3

Uncharted 3

Jak and Daxter Collection

God of War Origins Collection

Green Lantern: Rise of the Manhunters

Call of Duty: Black Ops


----------



## perfectdark

i secodn that for Ressiatnce 3 ... best 3D game i have played


----------



## pspoar

Thanks for the feedback, have a couple of the above recommended games







Was on the fence about R3, but can probably find it for a good price now, and with the bonus of it being a great 3D title....easy decision. Anyone have any favorite 3D flicks?


----------



## Franco240

I have said this many times before. I have or have tried ALL the ps3 3d titles available and the best 3d title for 3d effects (and underated gameplay) is *Avatar the Game*. Period. Just make sure to to set the 3d to side by side in the options, do NOT use the flawed default sensio 3d option as your frames will tank.


Others with high quality 3d are the previously mentioned Motorstorm Rift, God of War Collection, GT5(in car with full 3d slider).


----------



## CureMode

I liked Crysis and Crysis 2, you can get Crysis on PSN (it does not say it, but it does have a 3D mode), and Crysis 2 is cheap now used. It is not true 3D from what I understand, they use a post processing process to make it look 3D. I still think it looked amazing and did add a perception of depth to two games who both have some of the best graphics in any first person shooter.


----------



## BiGsMiLeSKyLe

Just putting in my two cents here, I only tried two 3D games as of yet, and so forth i felt like KZ3, picture quality really degraded with the 3D feature. The characters seem pixelated and not HD at all. Wereas unknowingly I had played wipeout HD in 3D, and I think it looked beautiful in 3D. The graphics and the race ships, all seem to look very detailed. Now searching through the store, I didnt see a 3D only area, and I look forward to trying out the other FPS games listed on this thread.


----------



## rocke86

I'd have to say stardust hd and gran turismo are the best I've played. I Played Crysis 2, Killzone 3, and the resistance 3 demo but the low resolution really detracts from the quality, its still fun but not ideal. Still waiting for a good rpg game would of been awesome in skyrim but considering the problems on the ps3 I doubt it would ever get patched in, disappointed we don't have more options. We will have to wait till the next generation of consoles to get full 1080p 3D.


----------



## johnny905

My favs are:


1. Uncharted 3

2. Batman - Arkham City

3. Cars 2

4. Superstardust

5. Avatar: The Game


My top 3D game list can be found here: http://3d-tv-gaming.blogspot.ca/2011/12/top-five-3d-games-for-ps3.html


----------



## BiGsMiLeSKyLe

Hey Idk if anyone has tried GoW (God of War) Origins in 3D, I thought the game play and the graphics really benefited from it, and it did not hamper the clarity of the details of the game like other games do when they go 3D.


----------



## Frank714

It looks I'm not just late to the party but instead the party is over. 


As an occasional gamer I obviously didn't hear a lot of console games in 3D. Have there been any more games in 3D since - ouch - 2012?


My son just got himself a PS 4 (I skipped the PS 3 on behalf of the XBox many years ago, was a tough decision but I couldn't live without _Ace Combat 6_...) and the game I'd be interested in most would be _Uncharted 3, _but from what I've read the PS 4 "remaster" will not support 3D playback, neither will the PS 4 play the PS 3 version of that game.


Should there be ANY PS 4 games in 3D, please let me know.


----------

